# Combat Sub on bracelet?



## karwath

I have been thinking about a combat sub on a bracelet, but with no AD nearby, and so few actual photographs, I am hesitant to pull the trigger. 

I see so many wearing the combat sub on a strap, but I really prefer a SS bracelet. Are the Glycine bracelets poorly fitted? :-s

Input and pics would be appreciated!


----------



## karwath

No one out there wants to brag about their combat sub and share pics?


----------



## Uwe W.

While you're waiting, there are a number of Combat models on bracelets in the Gallery thread.


----------



## roadie

;-) Google images is your friend.


----------



## karwath

Uwe W. said:


> While you're waiting, there are a number of Combat models on bracelets in the Gallery thread.





roadie said:


> ;-) Google images is your friend.


thanks, the gallery does have a few but it seems most opt for a strap not the bracelet, and google images, well OK, I guess that answers my question, seems most WUS people prefer the watch without the SS bracelet.


----------



## fenderjapan

I love mine and can't imagine wearing it on anything other than its bracelet.


----------



## karwath

fenderjapan said:


> I love mine and can't imagine wearing it on anything other than its bracelet.


thanks, glad to hear some praise for the bracelet.


----------



## 33mgb

Bracelet is great quality and I find it very comfortable to wear.....here's mine










I also had it on a grey NATO for the first time today - love it either way.....


----------



## watchgolfer

Here's mine note on Glycine bracelet but I like the look.


----------



## Dre

I recently received a Glycine Combat Sub as well, the blue dial / orange bezel one on a steel bracelet. It's decent quality. Here's my comments on it, though take it with a grain of salt in that I have an eye for details (sometimes to a fault, ask my wife!):
+ Comfortable bracelet, nice and thin - matches the thin character of the watch body itself.
+ Fully brushed top, polished sides.  Again, matches the watch, very fine and uniform brushing.
+ End links fit to the case / lugs very securely. No play or movement there at all.
+ No diver's extension. To me this is a plus, as invariably the diver's extension makes some of the quick adjustment holes on the clasp unusable. 
+ Easy to adjust with split pins. 
+ Lots of micro adjust holes on the clasp. Easy to get a comfortable fit.
+ Clasp is nicely engraved, has the Glycine crown, then 'GLYCINE SWISS' on it. A nice touch.
+ Clasp is secure but easy to operate / release. Dual push-button release and a safety flip-lock over it. No grunting or digging with fingernails to get it to release. 
- The bracelet squeaks and rattles a bit. I've narrowed it down to some of the links closest to the end-link. As if there needs to be just a bit of lubricant in there.
- The end links on the bracelet are shorter than the lugs on the watch. IMO this would look better if the end-link was the same length as the lugs on the watch.
- This one is hard to notice and definitly nit-picky on my part. The watch body (at least the top face of it) and the end links are both brushed. The brushing on the watch is circular, whereas on the bracelet it's vertical (i.e. going with the bracelet). I think this difference in brushing isn't the nicest looking, though you really do have to look closely to see this. The brushing really is a very fine grain brushing.

It's a fine looking watch, though I anticipate enjoying this watch more on leather than on steel.

For reference, here's mine:


----------



## karwath

Very helpful images and posts!


----------



## freight dog

watchgolfer said:


> Here's mine note on Glycine bracelet but I like the look.


That does look great! Now I'm thinking about a PVD Engineer bracelet for my Goldeneye since Glycine doesn't have a bracelet for it.


----------



## monza06

Yeah, the reason I think not many Combats on bracelet is because it makes it look even plainer, I haven't even received mine yet but have already ordered a leather strap for it, and the watch I bought will come on rubber, not bracelet ;-)


----------



## wolfstar001

Great thread. I like the variations in this model. I must say @33mgb i like that model especially on a nato. Thinking about putting my airman on a nato, they are a great comfortable strap. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath

Getting closer to pulling the trigger. Any suggestions on a good vendor?


----------



## birdynamnam

I like mine from Iguana


----------



## falcon4311

fenderjapan said:


> View attachment 1397580
> 
> I love mine and can't imagine wearing it on anything other than its bracelet.


I just bought the exact same watch but it's on rubber. I'm going to have to try and track down a bracelet. Looks great!


----------



## fenderjapan

I just put my blue/rose gold on a leather band (despite saying I cant imagine it on anything but its bracelet) haven't decided which I like better yet


----------



## birdynamnam

more pics here.
I've just ordered a rubber strap from Bonetto Cinturini for change


----------



## karwath

Thanks for the pics and the information!


----------



## BobAnon

Is that in relation to the original bracelet?


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Pjerome

I can see subs on a bracelet..They will look like a Rolex..I just can't get used to my Airman on an Oyster type SS ...I do highly recommend the Strapcode Vintage bracelet called a Razor if you want to be more unique. They only come in 22mm. I'm also pretty sure that the Black Shark Mesh looks really good too on a Golden Eye or a SS mesh a SS model. There is also a Polyurethane bracelet like an Oyster that is made for Luminox watches. I put that on my golden Eye. Recently I tried a bronze colored bracelet on my Bronze Airman but it just wasn't doing it for me. I have many leather and croc straps for that watch but the one I actually think more fits the era of an Airman is a leather NATO with bronze hardware. Leather Natos also look great on a Combat Sub. I guess once again , it puts form following function. It just works and I don't even like NATO straps..This one worked.Here are some pix.


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

I had a Combat Sub on a factory Glycine bracelet. I thought it was great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikesp

I currently have a combat Sub with ghost bezel on Bracelet and I love it. Wears smaller than it is and the bracelet inho looks great.


----------

